# Guildford and Godalming 25th Sept



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Anyone care to join me? ;D

L


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Doh, it's my haircut night again! Could probably make it after 8:30 though...if the SLK's still welcome, of course


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Why not, see you and all the others then. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

could do.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Should be ok for me ;D

Damian


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Should be fine for me also.

P.S. See you there '2 Taps'!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

steady.... 

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Chaps - is there any way we can help uncle Clive out with his events calendar by setting a pattern of dates for these meets - what about 4th Tue/Wed/Thurs of the month? I know you guys and girls have footie/haircuts/shed maintenance classes and I cant remember which day suits most... :-/

What do you think?

L


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Any night fine by me so long as it does not clash with Chelsea playing at home.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

That's good for me too


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

quite possibly... nights will be drawing in soon...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

James - you're very non committal these days!! Â  Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I know - got 3 satellites being launched at 5.30am on Friday morning, so may be a bit busy thursday night


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Is it still on for this Thursday?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

AFAIK.... 

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

yep - think the kebab might even show :


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I will be there providing my baby is back together in time following my latest failure ;D


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, can't make this one 

L (T7) - if your thinking of a regular night, I can't make Tuesdays.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So what time's everyone heading up?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Normal time - 7.30 - 20.00.

Nice night for it ! ;D

Damian


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Not going to be able to make it I am afraid, have a good time all....


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice night for it ! 
Prehaps it is but do we really want to know what you are going to get up to after the meeting [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Hope you all had a good night!

auditt260bhp, did you have a nice slow drive home this time? ;D


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Date for next meeting ?


----------

